# DJI Cinema Camera



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 15, 2017)

This caught my eye, I'm not nor ever will be a serious video or cinema photographer, but what is interesting is that DJI has expanded its photographic capabilities so quickly in the past 2 years. Buying a big chunk of Hasselblad may have allowed for technology expertise to start doing things they wanted.

We've all been waiting for the Chinese photography industry to take off and blow away the old high priced establishment. Its starting to look like DJI might be the current candidate to do it in the next five years.

They have not yet targeted conventional still or video cameras, but with the technology they have, its only packaging.

https://www.dpreview.com/articles/1675402765/dji-is-now-a-camera-company-and-we-should-probably-pay-attention


----------

